# Enviar Electricidad al Agua con Pila 12 Voltios



## Vertigo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola Tod@s:
Soi novato en esto de la electronica, mas bien no soi ni novato porque no se nada al respecto...
Una pregunta que creo que es facil de responder:

Tengo esta pila de 12 voltios: 






y quiero enviar electricidad a una vasija de plastico pequeña con agua y yo al meter mi mano en el agua sienta descargas electricas innofensivas.
Obiamente ya conecte los cables a la pila, el positivo y el negativo... pero ahora que hago?
conecto el - al + y eso al agua?? q yo sepa se hace un corto circuito.. como se hace?ç
Gracias
Vertigo


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 24, 2006)

perdon.. la pila es de 9 voltios


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 24, 2006)

hoola amigo vertigo creo que si lo haces con los cable tocando los 2 juntos enrroscados no darias ninguna carga por que el corcircuito no deja pasar la corriente al agua ......

creo que lo que deves hacer es tener los 2 cables sin tocarse y introducirlo en el agua ya que el agua es bastante conductora el cortocircuito se haria dentro de la basija y desacrgaria en el agua y no se .. que estas haciendo??? experimentando ? aaa y los cables mientras mas lejos los pongas uno del otro sera mas eficaz ya que se electrificaria de punta a punta  espero que te siva  un saludo


gaston


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 28, 2006)

funciono?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2006)

y... claro , no ves que lo mataste


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 29, 2006)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> y... claro , no ves que lo mataste



Hola, la pila así tal cuál solo daa uan pequeña descarga, pues es corrienet directa.

Para que de una descarga mayor se utiliza un transformador pero aún así solo es una descarga.

para que este siempre dando descargas, se necesita un inversor y este puede realizarse como el que traen las máquinas de toques, la conductividad del agua mejorará si le agregan sal, por que el agua 100% pura no conduce, si mal no reucerdo.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Nov 29, 2006)

Efectivamente EinSoldiatGott, el agua pura no conduce electricidad, se le debe agregar sal.

Los 9V de la bateria son demasiados bajos para producir descargas electricas en el cuerpo.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2006)

pero... el sarcasmo es una materia pendiente??


----------



## Dano (Nov 29, 2006)

El agua pura no es conductora y se puede comprar como agua desionizada pero el agua no conductora es imposible ya que cuando pasa por un tubo o se coloca en la botella esta se va ionizando poco a poco y se va haciendo mas conductora .


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 30, 2006)

por que lo "mate" se supone que el amigo quiere hacer algo simple y no espesifica de  que intensidad tiene que ser la descarga si el tiene un bateria de 9v de 1 o menos amperes pues ya sabes la descarla que tendras si tiene una bateria de 9v de 70 amperes ya sabes lo que obtendras un saludo ¿y por que lo "mate"?


----------



## makine (Ene 18, 2007)

Esa pila de 9v la tengo y la he tocado mil veces y nunca me ha pasado la corriente.. con una batería de coche quizás logres algo mas. Pero que yo sepa con una pila...no saltan ni chispas casi...


----------



## cliche (Ene 19, 2007)

el agua pura no conduce y eso se ha especificado en miles de libros deves de incorporarle sal.

haora la corriente que posee una bateria es demasiado vaja pàra sentirla a parte que el agua ya por su naturaleza es una resistencia aunque le agrages sal perderas aprox:100ma.

tendrias que incorporar un circuito darliton. para amplificar kla corriente y luego producir un corto es lo mismo producirlo dentro de l agua que fuera de este pero te recomiendo que lo agas fuera para que no pierdas corriente y aproveches dicho factor

ahora jugar con la electricidad no es biueno en una de esas puiedes irte cortado y por si acaso no nos eches la culpa jajaja ya cjao ojalas te sirva este consejo chao.......


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2007)

cliche dijo:
			
		

> tendrias que incorporar un circuito darliton. para amplificar kla corriente y luego producir un corto es lo mismo producirlo dentro de l agua que fuera de este pero te recomiendo que lo agas fuera para que no pierdas corriente y aproveches dicho factor



Senota que no tenes ni idea de que es un Darlington , ¿como vas a amplificar la corriente de una bateria!!!?


----------



## DobleA (Abr 5, 2007)

Si estás experimentando con pequeños choques colocate una pila de 9 v en la lengua. Es una sensación desagradable y tenderás a quitarla, pero en fin, si quieres probár.

Yo me he eletrocutado con 220v y he pasado un par de horas con dolor en el brazo. Ciertamente no es nada recomendable. Generalmente vivo recibiendo pequeñas descargas, ya que me traspiran las manos, entonces logro una conductividad muy buena entre el cable que esté tocando y mi cuerpo.

Parece que nadie tuviera sarcasmo además de capitanp


----------



## Manonline (Abr 6, 2007)

En el paraiso no tienen internet... hay mucho material inadecuado y es mucho mas facil qe la censura...


----------



## aliteroid (Abr 19, 2007)

LO que debes hacer es conectar dos lambres desde una toma de corriente de 220V e introducirlos al agua a 1 metro de distancia , luego metes las manos con los pies descalzos y veras como tu pelo comienza a iluminarse con colores maravillosos el unico problema es el olor que dejaras en tu casa.


----------



## robertoo (May 5, 2007)

Mi amigo vertigo yo se que tu querias sentir toques en la mano cuando metieras la mano al agua pero el voltaje [vollts] (que es como se mide digamos asi que la fuerza de la electricidad) y la corriente (la intensidad de la electricidad, por ejemplo con mucha corriente[ampers] puedes prender muchas cosas) de una pila comun de 9 volts no son suficientes para que sientas ni siquiera un cosqilleo en tu mano, para sentir toques necesitarias un voltaje mas alto que se prendiera y apagara rapidamente, cosa que no es facil de hacer.

Pero aqui te doy un circuito que puedes hacer en tu casa para dar toques


----------



## Elvic (May 5, 2007)

hola a todos 

Me parece que esto del agua y la pila de 9v es el proceso de la electrolisis ? 

http://www.lenntech.com/espanol/electrolisis.htm

y no creo que se produzca una descarga en tu cuerpo puesto que si sabemos que el agua es conductora con sal por supuesto, presenta una resistencia mas baja que la de tu cuerpo, recordamos que la corriente busca un camino que presente menos resistencia por eso no creo que resivas una descarga eléctrica.

ahora es muy raro recibir descargas de corriente directa ,

pero en fin  lo que seria necesario e tener una corriente alterna y quizá podría dar pequeñas descargas.

suerT


----------



## robertoo (May 6, 2007)

Descubri que el circuito que estaba apunto de decirte como construir era inseguro asi que perdon por desilucionarte pero parece que no voy a poder decirte como hacer una maquina de toques como te dije dos "posts" arriba

Intentare buscar un circuito mas seguro que mostrarte pero no prometo nada

P.D. la electrolisis no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu quieres hacer


----------



## Elvic (May 6, 2007)

robertoo dijo:
			
		

> Descubri que el circuito que estaba apunto de decirte como construir era inseguro asi que perdon por desilucionarte pero parece que no voy a poder decirte como hacer una maquina de toques como te dije dos "posts" arriba
> 
> Intentare buscar un circuito mas seguro que mostrarte pero no prometo nada
> *
> P.D. la electrolisis no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu quieres hacer*



saludos otra ves.
hola * robertoo*
Mencione precisamente la electrolisis por lo mismo, y no es que tenga que ver con lo que en si requiere nuestro amigo; voy a tratar de explicar en sentido que tenia mi anterior mensaje:

1.- si tenemos conocimiento previo en algunas cuestiones y sabemos como trabaja, entonces sabremos que esa NO podría ser una solución.
2.- menciona la electrolisis pues todos hemos alguna ves hecho este experimento y quizá metido la mano en el agua con energía y no pasa nada.
3.- al mencionarla doy una respuesta implícita de el porque no daria toques el agua por la cual circula una corriente directa.

y por ultimo no deje la pregunta de nuestro nuestro amigo al aire, doy una sugerencia de como puede encontrar la respuesta 



> pero en fin lo que seria necesario e tener una corriente alterna



así que para mi si tiene que ver el tema,aunque  no sea la solución, 
pero aun así acepto criticas y correcciones 

suerT


----------

